# Preseason: Raptors @ Blazers, Oct. 26th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (2-5) @ *Portland Trailblazers* (2-4)
October 26th, 2005, 10:00PM EST

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, MIKE" TITLE="JAMES, MIKE" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mjames0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jrose0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GRAHAM, JOEY" TITLE="GRAHAM, JOEY" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jgraham0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WOODS, LOREN" TITLE="WOODS, LOREN" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/lwoods0.jpg">
*Mike James, Jalen Rose, Joey Graham, Chris Bosh, Loren Woods*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="TELFAIR, SEBASTIAN" TITLE="TELFAIR, SEBASTIAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/blazers/TELFAIR, SEBASTIAN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, CHARLES" TITLE="SMITH. CHARLES" SRC="http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/images/basketball/nba/players/3194.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MILES, DARIUS" TITLE="MILES, DARIUS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/blazers/MILES, DARIUS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="RANDOLPH, ZACH" TITLE="RANDOLPH, ZACH" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/blazers/RANDOLPH, ZACH.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PRZYBILLA, JOEL" TITLE="PRZYBILLA, JOEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/blazers/PRZYBILLA, JOEL.jpg">
*Sebastian Telfair, Charles Smith, Darius Miles, Zach Randolph, Joel Pryzbilla*</center>


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

is it on Rapstv or fan?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Should be a good one. Raps try to redeem their loss and Blazers fight for a win in the Rose garden. 

All eyes on Hoffa, who's getting just as much preseason attention as he was last year. Can he be productive and continue to learn on the court. We often talk of confidence but I think game experience is the most important factor in his development. 

Will Bosh look to start scoring? I think he might.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

The Raptors Better Win This One!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

madman said:


> is it on Rapstv or fan?


Nope, only home preseason games were on RapsTV. It's not on the fan either.. Eric and Paul are doing the first Hoops show of the season.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Preseason: Raptors @ Portland, Oct. 26th...*



speedythief said:


> <center>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-----

:whoknows:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Preseason: Raptors @ Portland, Oct. 26th...*

there's a "Raptors Game In An Hour" at 11 PM with the description:


> Highlights from the game between the Portland Trail Blazers and the Toronto Raptors.


but i'm sure it's the Manitoba game.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Preseason: Raptors @ Portland, Oct. 26th...*



trick said:


> there's a "Raptors Game In An Hour" at 11 PM with the description:
> 
> but i'm sure it's the Manitoba game.


probably, since tonight's game only starts at 10 pm.

wonder if Mitchell would consider starting Graham this year and getting Mo to be the defensive anchor/scoring spark/6th man. i think both could thrive.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I do think that Mitchell will separate some of the rookies and that could very well put Joey into the starting lineup. I like James, Jalen, Joey, Chris, and Rafael with Jose, Mo, Eric, and Charlie off the bench. 

What Mitchell does in this game is a different matter...is this our last preseason game? Will it mimick our intro reg season rotation? 

I do like Hoffa off the bench though, to start the season. Let Loren pick up those first few fouls and let Hoffa play with Jose and Charlie.


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

can u listen to it on nba.com like last game?
if so can someone post the link, i cant find where they have it?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Can you guys watch this game? Better get post happy if you can. I know it's only preseason and we're waiting for the ball to get rolling but this is as suitable a test as we'll be able to find for some time for our young team. 

In other news, looks like Griffin took down Duhon with a flying elbow (ong-bak anyone?). Hope he's OK. Twolves looking okay without KG- good sign for us.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

In other news, Cavs shouldn't have given up on Ricky Davis. 

Twolves got a steal in Eddie Griffin, he's the reason Ebi may not be given his shot. 

Predicting that Jalen and James get their minutes cut back after getting their shooting practice last game. Joey will get his minutes alongside a more determined Bosh, looking to expose Randolph.

Again, yall better give me some serious reviews here. 

And obviously the guy to watch is Hoffa; can he make it 4 pretty good games in a row?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

**** I hate going to bed.

GO RAPTORS!!!!

Is Sweetney actually going to round into a player for the Bulls? Starting to look like it.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Al Jefferson vs Bosh? Ridiculous.

Jefferson vs Araujo? Arguable.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Now it's time to get to bed. 

Go Raps!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Whoa, and then there's Luke Jackson... Definitely should have taken him over Hoff.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

did i miss a bunch of posts? 

just came by to say that danny granger is the only guy that we passed on that's looking really good. but i sort of get the impression he didn't want to play here. although i think he said good stuff after his workout. maybe injury was a concern. can't complain about joey. sticking with the big programs is probably a good idea. 

at any rate. of course you take al jefferson over hoffa. he's what, six years younger and already showing way more. he might be a touch shorter, but has just as much length, way more hops and i'm willing to bet he blocked more than 8 shots last year.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

don't have a link, but the game is on audio pass on nba.com...just scroll down a little, the link for audo league pass is on the left hand side.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

araujo hits first two shots. 20-18.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

20-18 Portland after one.

Hoff's off to another good start on O, with 4 points.

No free throws for the Raptors yet.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

20-18 Portland

Toronto cold to start, shooting 36% (8-22)


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

arujo and1. missed the throw though.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Looks like Eric Williams will be entering the game


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

E-Will, finally.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

lol, Randolph was late to shoot around so he didn't start... new coach, same old Z-Bo.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

so far, Hoffa is on a roll....maybe he finally found his game....


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Did anyone else lose the audio feed, or just me?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

me too. oh well, i should probably do some work.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

araujo! the kid is strong, which i guess explains the and-ones. he's finishing strong. 9 pts already. 

now hit the glass.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Calderon blocked Jack's shot?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

his 2nd block of the game.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

HOFFA...my main man...with 9 points and 1 foul.....has the brazilian beast found his groove??? i think its the chin strap....


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

is the audio feed still not working or is it just me??


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

MjM2xtreMe said:


> is the audio feed still not working or is it just me??


Still nothing.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

this is ****in annoyin i think its a sign i should start one of my 3 assignments due tomorrow


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

open mike said:


> this is ****in annoyin i think its a sign i should start one of my 3 assignments due tomorrow


It's back on


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

52-44 Raps at the half


Araujo 
9 points (4-5) and 0 rebounds

Calderon
15 mins 4 ast, 3 reb, 2 blks

Bosh
4 personal fouls, 7 points, 5 rebounds

CV3
12 mins, 12 points


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

52-44 at the half, Charlie heating up.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

speedythief said:


> E-Will, finally.


WTF is this on dishnet? NBA league pass?


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

daaamm

charlie starts out 1-5 

Now hes 5-9 for 12 points plus 3 off. rebs

Bosh with an assist to him for a reverse lay up.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Lol, there goes the feed again. On and off like someone can't keep the plug in.

Hoff 4/5 from the field with 0 rebounds. I wonder if he can walk and chew bubblegum at the same time.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Villanueva with an assist to Bosh for a reverse lay up, and1.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

charlz said:


> WTF is this on dishnet? NBA league pass?


http://www.nba.com/games/20051026/TORPOR/livestats.html

Click on listen live, then on either Toronto or Portland. The feed keeps cutting in and out, though.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

TRON said:


> 52-44 Raps at the half
> 
> Araujo
> 0 rebounds


:dead:


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

I know it has been said before but

Jerome Williams
Alvin Williams
Aaron Williams
Toree Willams
Corey Williams
Coless Williamson

these cats are using up all the "L"'s and "i",s

I would trade them all for Deron williams (did I mention he is a shoe in for the ROY?)


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

might as well include eric, since you're including past raps.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh beats Pryzbilla on the perimeter, drawing the foul. Hits both FTs.

Jalen is getting a touch on every possession, he's playing point-forward from the sounds of it.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

rollin' now.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps are opening it up, 17-point lead.

Edit: make in 19 after another basket by Bosh.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Raps kicking some butt....3rd 5 min 67-48 TO Blazers!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

League Pass kicks out again... good thing I'm not paying for it!

Seems like the Raps are getting stops on the defensive end, permitting the Blazers to shoot long ones and Woods is gobbling-up the big rebounds.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

They are finding Bosh this quarter, he's 4-6... for some reason they have Pryzbilla guarding him.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

75-60 Raps end of 3rd quarter


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Raps dominating.. playing some good defense.

Hoffa's 0 rebounds is definetly not encouraging. I don't care how many points he scores.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Charlie cranks the long ball to start the fourth.

Hoff puts the jump hook over Ratliff, he's got 11.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

yeah, hoffa's gotta hit the glass. at least a little. 

it would be nice to see them hold the blazers under 80. good way to end the preseason.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Another long ball from Charlie, he's 3-3.

AND ANOTHER THREE, 4-4!


<---------- he's on fire!


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

oooooeeeeeeeeeeee

charliiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

haha "if this guy isnt one of the roy candidates then i donno who is" u said it mr.boring portland announcer

villan with 21...hes def gonna make the all rookie team whether its at sf, pf, or c


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Blazers commentator on Charlie: "...he's been everything that a number 7 pick should be."


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Hoffa with his first board! Meanwhile, our point guard has 6 boards...


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

time to get boogie a bucket.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

crimedog said:


> time to get boogie a bucket.


Good call. Alvin scores.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

there it is alvin.

and hoffa got a board...even if he had to steal it from charlie.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Where's Randolph been? 14 minutes?


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

"im going home tonight and im going to add charlie villanueva to my fantasy team"-- portland announcer dude


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

just reminded me to do the same.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

MjM2xtreMe said:


> "im going home tonight and im going to add charlie villanueva to my fantasy team"-- portland announcer dude


dude gets 2 brownie points from me...

...and i did the same after the last portland game


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Corey Williams and Toree Morris in the game... last chance for those two to impress.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

i think corey williams is going to chuck up as many nba shots as he can.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

100-78 Raps win

*Player of the game*
Charlie V
26 mins, 22 points (8-14), 7 rebs


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

corey williams doing the exact opposite...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

lol, Corey Williams is getting his shots up..


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=251026022

Nice to end the preseason with a win, but nicer just to end the preseason.

Season starts in less than a week, kids!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

and to think that charlie was here to replace marsh's production off the bench, he could very well be a huge improvement from that aspect in his first year


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

I Told U Guys Corey Williams Sucked ***!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

damn yo thats amazin seems like are rooks are really helping us... this team gt me hella excited for the season now.. tuff d and scoring burst from cv and cb... we gt 2 monsta pf imo any chance they will both play at the same time???

and that commentator had sum nice lines!!!


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

TRON said:


> 100-78 Raps win
> 
> *Player of the game*
> Charlie V
> 26 mins, 22 points (8-14), 7 rebs



what idoit was saying the Raps could not defend?


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

sign Steven Grahams! and Hoffa for Most Improved Player!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow, Charlie is a beast. He's really out to prove that he deserved to be picked as high as he was.


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

> what idoit was saying the Raps could not defend?


That's just too easy, I'm not even going to bother rebutting that comment, I'll leave it as an exercise to the reader. :biggrin:


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Stat that sticks out for me was 4-4 from 3pt. Nice. Better than Yell.

Very happy with the Rooks. As for Hoffa, Babysteps man. The more comfortable he gets the better. If the O has to come first, so be it. The rebounds will come if he feels like he belongs out there.

I can't freakin wait for the season to start. And I want someone to call out that mutha expletive delete from the ESPN Draft desk whose name I shall not speak.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

speedythief said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=251026022
> 
> Nice to end the preseason with a win, but nicer just to end the preseason.
> 
> Season starts in less than a week, kids!


 finally i have something to look forward too after school and work


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Wow, Charlie is a beast. He's really out to prove that he deserved to be picked as high as he was.


If Charlie had demonstrated this kind of NBA ready talent before the draft it's not unreasonable to think he could have gone number one. A starting center is nice but a star power forward is usually better. And Charlie's certainly showed more than Marvin. As I said at the time of the draft- pretty ready to play now and massive upside. Thankyou Babcock. 

I really can't believe he can shoot from NBA 3 like he can already. Extremely impressive- he's already one of the best big man shooters in the league, is he not?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> If Charlie had demonstrated this kind of NBA ready talent before the draft it's not unreasonable to think he could have gone number one. A starting center is nice but a star power forward is usually better. And Charlie's certainly showed more than Marvin. As I said at the time of the draft- pretty ready to play now and massive upside. Thankyou Babcock.
> 
> I really can't believe he can shoot from NBA 3 like he can already. Extremely impressive- he's already one of the best big man shooters in the league, is he not?


I agree - he's way better than I thought he was at shooting the ball. Someone on the blazers board through out a Rasheed copmparision - if he continues to develop. That would be nice!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

CrookedJ said:


> I agree - he's way better than I thought he was at shooting the ball. Someone on the blazers board through out a Rasheed copmparision - if he continues to develop. That would be nice!


i've been shouting out a rasheed comparison to charlie as well for some time now, though not on the defensive end but on the offensive end. his defense at this point is suspect to warrant a sheed comparison though.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

CrookedJ said:


> I agree - he's way better than I thought he was at shooting the ball. Someone on the blazers board through out a Rasheed copmparision - if he continues to develop. That would be nice!


From the sounds of things he's a little more dynamic. I always saw Sheed as a simplistic but very good post scorer with a very good shot out to the arc. He was very difficult to keep from scoring down low but he kept it simple- get close and go over the defender with the shot. Seems like Charlie has some serious moves down low already. Sheed's a solid all-round player but I never thought much of his passing ability or ballhandling, or defense REALLY, till he got to Detroit. Sheed used to have crazy dunks though, I don't think Charlie can get up quite as high. (I'd love to see a good Sheed mixtape)


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

He has a chance to be a player like Sheed, but right now they aren't that similar.

Defensively, I don't even have to explain. Rasheed is the best post defender in the league.. Charlie still has A LOT of work to do on the defensive end. 

Offensively, they both have great range, but Charlie likes to go in the post a lot more. Rasheeds problem is that he camps out on the three point line instead of taking advantage of his skills inside. I don't see that from Charlie. Charlie also has a better slashing game than Rasheed, as a rookie.. Pretty impressive.

I would absolutely love for Charlie to develop into a Rasheed type player. One thing he'll need to do if he wants to become like Rasheed is improve his footspeed and quickness.


----------

